# Tell Me What You Think About Him...



## Shimmie (Jan 22, 2012)

This Preacher and his theories I could not support.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlhsV9mTlFw&feature=player_embedded#!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tf-bZpyGJiM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cfMcTpCQs0&feature=related

---------------------------------------------------

Precious Ladies... Talk to me, I'm listening.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Laela (Jan 22, 2012)

Marking my spot..please allow me to post his church's doctrines 


Holy Doctrine /Source: http://thewayofgodchurch.com/holy-doctrine.php
*Salvation*

    Mark 16:15
    St. John 7:38-39
    Acts 2:38
    Matthew 28:19
    Acts 5:32
    I Peter 1:22-23
*
Marriage*

    One husband one wife while the first one lives. (Luke 16:18), (Romans 7:1-4), (I Corinthians 7:10)
*
Women Apparel*

    Proper attire for women.(I Peter 3:4-6)
    Women adorning themselves in Holiness. Not with gold, pearls, or costly array. (I Timothy 2:9)
    No broided hair which means to platt or braid. To braid means to intertwine 3 or more strands. (I Peter 3:3)
    No pants or britches (Deuteronomy 22:5). Britches were only given to the Priests to wear and their sons. (Leviticus 6:10), (Ezekiel 44:16-18), and (Exodus 28:40-42)
    Jewelry was taken away from women and never returned. (Isaiah 3:16 -23)
    Not wearing make-up. (I Timothy 2:9; Jeremiah 4:30)
    Covering of the woman’s head while she prays or prophesize. (I Corinthians 11: 5-6, 15)
*    Not dying or coloring of the hair. (Matthew 5:36)
    Not wearing weave or hair pieces. (Psalm 119:128)* 

*Women Preachers*

    No women preachers. (I Timothy 2:12), (Numbers 27:15-18), (Ephesians 4:8, 11) verse 11 name positions and titles
    Let the woman learn in silence with all subjection. (I Timothy 2:11)

*Funerals in the Church*

    Dead bodies defile the house of God. (Ezekiel 9:7)
    Bringing the dead in the house of the Lord. (Numbers 19:13-14)
    Gods house is the house of prayer not the house of mourning. (Matthew 21:13)

*Preacher Qualifications*

    Preachers of God should be blameless & Holy. (I Timothy 3:1-7), (Titus 1:4), (II Corinthians 6:3-10)

*Baptisms*

    Baptism in the name of the Lord Jesus. In the beginning there were 3 Baptisms ordained of God
    First baptism. (I Corinthians 10:1-2)
    Second baptism. (Matthew 3) performed by John in the name of the Lord Jesus
    Third and final baptism. (Acts 10:48), (Acts 2:38), (Acts 19:5)

*Single Cup Communion*

    One Cup Communion (what Jesus did with his disciples). (Matthew 26:26-27), (Mark 14:22-23), (I Corinthians 11:23-25)

*Holidays*

    No holidays or any other days that are contrary to sound doctrine. (Galatians 4:10)

*Holy Days*

    Keeping God’s Holy Days. (Leviticus 23:1-44), (Colossians 2:16-17)

*Dietary Law*

    Not eating unclean food. (Leviticus 11:1-47), (Isaiah 65:3-4), (Isaiah 66:16-17)

*Idols*

    No images of God, idols worship, trophies, angels, Jesus, doves, crosses, and praying hands.
    No pictures of preachers and their wives/families inside the house of God or any persons. (I Chronicles 29:1)

*One God*

    One Lord, One God. (I John 3:16), (I John 5:7,19,20), (I Timothy 3:16) and (John 14:8-10)

*Swearing*

    Not serving on Jury duty. (I Corinthians 5:12)
    Not taking an oath. (Matthew 5:37)
    Let your yea be yea and nay be nay. (II Timothy 3:3)
    Not bearing false witness. (Exodus 20:16)

*Selling & Buying in the Church
*
    No Selling and buying in the House of God. (Matthew 21:11-13)
    Food - Car Washes - Tapes/CDs – Clothes - Fashion shows - Concerts – Tickets - Etc...


----------



## ktykaty (Jan 22, 2012)

Let's take a look a this person bio.



> _Pastor Tony Smith  founded the Way of God Church of the Lord Jesus in January 2003 with a  belief that the people of God deserve to be taught true doctrine by a  holy and sanctified preacher. His mission was to share a doctrine that  builds strong marriages, brothers, sisters, mothers and children, which  in turn creates holy and sanctified servants of God.
> 
> *Although Pastor Smith did not receive any theological training*, he has  become one of God’s chosen weapons in the war on sin. Pastor Smith has  become a father figure, a leader, a teacher and a friend to hundreds of  people all over the world. Through the aid of technology, God has  blessed his ministry to extend across the world, and to touch the lives  of many individuals several of whom he has never met.
> 
> ...



/Source: http://thewayofgodchurch.com/pastor-smith.php

I haven't watch the videos yet. I'll be back later with my comments.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 22, 2012)

His response to a 'preacher' that he says is gay was sending him a package...that included a vegetable and a jar of petroleum.      


That behaviour is scarey...


----------



## aribell (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't believe that you have to go to seminary to be called and anointed of God, nor to have insight into Scripture--most of the apostles didn't have that kind of training.  I also believe that seminary training can easily serve as a false substitute for the actual power of God on a person's ministry.  However, a couple of the doctrines contradict Scripture--such as "no unclean foods" and the fact that some of those Scripture references are tangentially related at best.  Weave is bad based on this: "Therefore I consider all your precepts to be right; I hate every *false* way." 

Okay, the whole catching AIDS through weave is bizarre. But really, I don't have tons of issues with what he's said besides the above.

_________
ETA:  He seems to be a type of preacher who believes in being wholly Bible based, but won't deal with the Bible's own inherent evolution.  For instance, yes, the Bible says "No" to unclean foods, but God also specifically told Peter that he could eat those things which before were considered unclean.  Yes, Jude says that God is able to keep you from falling, and yet Proverbs says that a righteous man falls seven times yet rises on the eighth.  And if that is not enough, Peter fell as well and kept walking with God (and then Paul still had to rebuke him about something else later).  So...

Sometimes it seems that certain people's claimed die-hard faithfulness to Scripture is more an unwillingness to really deal with the whole of Scripture--especially where the differences between the Old and New Covenants come into play.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 22, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> I don't believe that you have to go to seminary to be called and anointed of God, nor to have insight into Scripture--most of the apostles didn't have that kind of training.  I also believe that seminary training can easily serve as a false substitute for the actual power of God on a person's ministry.  However, a couple of the doctrines contradict Scripture--such as "no unclean foods" and the fact that some of those Scripture references are tangentially related at best.  Weave is bad based on this: "Therefore I consider all your precepts to be right; I hate every *false* way."
> 
> Okay, the whole catching AIDS through weave is bizarre.  But really, I don't have tons of issues with what he's said besides the above.



Thanks Nicola....

Ummmm, there's more


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm trying to understand what he means about a man 'beating' a woman and not put his hands on her.... ???


----------



## aribell (Jan 22, 2012)

I think he's saying that a husband should "outdo" his wife when it comes to providing, etc.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 22, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> I think he's saying that a husband should "outdo" his wife when it comes to providing, etc.



Thanks Nicola... I really mean it.   

His delivery just isn't cool


----------



## Laela (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes, he did make that distinction that a man should "beat" his wife in terms of outdoing her in taking care of the household. Sounds convoluted though  Why didn't he just say that..? But I for one know everyone delivers differently...he's too "raunchy"  for me...

I will says he sounds "passionate" as a whole... context is critical, though. 
ETA: why didn't Lexi go hard like that on that gay bishop...? 



nicola.kirwan said:


> I think he's saying that a husband should "outdo" his wife when it comes to providing, etc.


----------



## InVue (Jan 22, 2012)

I actually agree with some things he said on the Lexi show with a few exceptions especially when it comes to women in ministry he loses me there. He's hardcore, I was raised under a ministry similar except women were a part of our ministry. In fact our pastor's wife was co-pastor .  I think he needs to use wisdom which should come with time and experience.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 22, 2012)

all of what NK said ...this isn't the first time I've heard him speak, but i just can't take him meaning I couldn't sit under his ministry


----------



## InVue (Jan 22, 2012)

He's what we use to call a "fire and brimstone" minister. He's mild compared to some I've heard.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 22, 2012)

Laela said:


> Marking my spot..please allow me to post his church's doctrines
> 
> 
> Holy Doctrine /Source: http://thewayofgodchurch.com/holy-doctrine.php
> ...



Laela 

  is so right.     I've been watching Lexi's Youtubes since the other thread, and came across this person.    He's calm in the interview but in the pulpit, he's a pit bull raging at everything.   

Women are not allowed to be 'women'; let me say this, he'd never qualify to be married to me.   No way.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 22, 2012)

Laela said:


> Yes, he did make that distinction that a man should "beat" his wife in terms of outdoing her in taking care of the household. Sounds convoluted though  Why didn't he just say that..? But I for one know everyone delivers differently...he's too "raunchy"  for me...
> 
> I will says he sounds "passionate" as a whole... context is critical, though.
> 
> *ETA: why didn't Lexi go hard like that on that gay bishop...?*



@the bolded.... I hear you and I wonder why as well...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 22, 2012)

InVue said:


> I actually agree with some things he said on the Lexi show with a few exceptions especially when it comes to women in ministry he loses me there.
> 
> He's hardcore, I was raised under a ministry similar except women were a part of our ministry. In fact our pastor's wife was co-pastor .  I think he needs to use wisdom which should come with time and experience.





InVue said:


> He's what we use to call a "fire and brimstone" minister. *He's mild compared to some I've heard*.



There's worse....?   

Thanks for sharing Love...  :Rose:


----------



## Laela (Jan 22, 2012)

ooooo I think I know now..... she stepped foot in their "territory" and got _seduced_...



Shimmie said:


> @the bolded.... I hear you and I wonder why as well...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 22, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> all of what NK said ...this isn't the first time I've heard him speak, but i just can't take him meaning I couldn't sit under his ministry



Why does he have the two body guards standing beside him on the altar?  

I guess he knows the risks of his brashness...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 22, 2012)

Laela said:


> ooooo I think I know now..... she stepped foot in their "territory" and got _seduced_...



She was just too noddie, like this    and happy with their lifestyle.  

Way too many folks are fearful of speaking the truth to gays and their supporters....  

I'm not...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jan 23, 2012)

I was going to make a thread about him, but yea he's um ....well...umm....I dont agree with his style of teaching and doctrine...He calls the people of God, stupid and dumb... its ridiculous...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 23, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I was going to make a thread about him, but yea he's um ....well...umm....I dont agree with his style of teaching and doctrine...He calls the people of God, stupid and dumb... its ridiculous...



I'm still tryna' figure out why he needs to have two men standing beside him on the altar... AND if he has scripture to back it up?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jan 23, 2012)

Shimmie


They read for him...and a scripture to back up what?




Shimmie said:


> I'm still tryna' figure out why he needs to have two men standing beside him on the altar... AND if he has scripture to back it up?


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 23, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Shimmie
> 
> 
> They read for him...and a scripture to back up what?



I thought they were body guards and I wondered how he backed having them up there with scripture.

But why does he need them to read for him?   I'm not understanding this?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jan 23, 2012)

Its not uncommon for preachers to have "readers", but as his case, Im not sure why he has one. He walks around alot, so maybe its easier to minister when someone else is reading, Im not sure...




Shimmie said:


> I thought they were body guards and I wondered how he backed having them up there with scripture.
> 
> But why does he need them to read for him? I'm not understanding this?


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> His response to a 'preacher' that he says is gay was sending him a package...that included a vegetable and a jar of petroleum.
> 
> 
> That behaviour is scarey...


Huh?! How is that walking in love or speaking the truth in love? Let me watch the YT vids then check back in eith you guys...

ETA:- Just watched the vidserplexed. He is saying some things that line up with the word and some that do not. I'd never heard of him or Lexi until this thread. This is one of the few times I have nothing to say. I thanked those I agree with upthread.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jan 23, 2012)

He has a zeal but not according to knowledge. People got to realize just because you may know a few scriptures, does not mean you are meant to Pastor..


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 23, 2012)

Man's idea of God's righteousness takes glory away from the Father. To become set apart for His use is the reason we have the Holy Spirit connecting us to Him. 

I hate to say this but most pastors, teachers, religions, etc. (intentional or not) keep people focused on self and the physical existence instead of helping people reach spiritual maturity to help spread the Evangel.


----------



## InVue (Jan 23, 2012)

Last night, I took a more detail look at his teaching via his church website. I don't agree with his doctrine. And I totally disagree with him calling people stupid and nig___s. His approach is rude and over the top.  He's seems angry. Having said that he does speak some truth i(IMO) it just seems to get lost in his presentation. Although I don't know about AIDS living in fake hair...

Having come from a denomination that spring from early COGIC (Bishop Mason days) this type ministering isn't new to me. I've heard strong fire and brimstone preaching where the minister was dogmatic in his presentation. I believe these type ministers get their approach from Isaiah when he called the people ignorant and dumb dogs that could not bark.  Isa 56:10  

Even in that approach I think one should use wisdom. People seem to go to the extreme in just about everything now though.


----------



## aribell (Jan 23, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> *He has a zeal but not according to knowledge. *People got to realize just because you may know a few scriptures, does not mean you are meant to Pastor..


 
Yes.  Zeal and truth are not synonymous and having one does not mean you have the other.  Peter was called "the Zealot" way before He encountered Christ, so one's own fiery indignation does not justify itself.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 23, 2012)

I can't watch, sis...I can't take anymore of this


----------



## aribell (Jan 23, 2012)

Now, I will say that I think the Spirit has changed my mind about clothes and makeup...but it was nothing externally imposed.  It started with not relaxing my hair for more or less spiritual reasons.  Then the heels made less and less of an appearance.  I like makeup, but wear it less often now, and I actually put away my liquid eyeliner on purpose when a verse came to mind about women with "painted eyes" in Scripture.  I'm not saying all of that was God saying it was bad, just that I think that we as women can _try_ to be beautiful according to some (worldly) standard instead of just _being_ beautiful in exactly the way the Lord created.  Interestingly enough, the more I've left the extras alone, the more I genuinely like the way I look without it.  Again, not saying makeup's bad; this has just been my experience, and I can sympathize with some of what was said in the video.

I think he's judging, though, and making assumptions about the motives of women who do x, y, and z.  Like Lexi said, sometimes weaves (and braids) are purely about convenience and are actually simpler than trying to be natural.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 23, 2012)

InVue said:


> Last night, I took a more detail look at his teaching via his church website. I don't agree with his doctrine. And I totally disagree with him calling people stupid and nig___s. His approach is rude and over the top.  He's seems angry. Having said that he does speak some truth i(IMO) it just seems to get lost in his presentation. Although I don't know about AIDS living in fake hair...
> 
> Having come from a denomination that spring from early COGIC (Bishop Mason days) this type ministering isn't new to me. I've heard strong fire and brimstone preaching where the minister was dogmatic in his presentation. I believe these type ministers get their approach from Isaiah when he called the people ignorant and dumb dogs that could not bark.  Isa 56:10
> 
> Even in that approach I think one should use wisdom. People seem to go to the extreme in just about everything now though.



Oh No....   He used the "N' word ------ in the Pulpit ? ? ? ? ?

I missed that.   But I did hear him use the offensive 'T' word for a woman's breast, which is so graphic and so unnecessary.     

He's too abrasive and unrefined.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 23, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> Now, I will say that I think the Spirit has changed my mind about clothes and makeup...but it was nothing externally imposed.  It started with not relaxing my hair for more or less spiritual reasons.  Then the heels made less and less of an appearance.  I like makeup, but wear it less often now, and I actually put away my liquid eyeliner on purpose when a verse came to mind about women with "painted eyes" in Scripture.  I'm not saying all of that was God saying it was bad, just that I think that we as women can _try_ to be beautiful according to some (worldly) standard instead of just _being_ beautiful in exactly the way the Lord created.  Interestingly enough, the more I've left the extras alone, the more I genuinely like the way I look without it.  Again, not saying makeup's bad; this has just been my experience, and I can sympathize with some of what was said in the video.
> 
> I think he's judging, though, and making assumptions about the motives of women who do x, y, and z.  Like Lexi said, sometimes weaves (and braids) are purely about convenience and are actually simpler than trying to be natural.



I gave up wearing makeup  a few years ago.   I was just tired of the stress behind it.    So I think I can 'related' somewhat with what you are sharing.   I have to admit that I love my natural skin without it.  

I will admit that I fell in love with the beautiful colors of eyeshadows using the mineral makeup.  And watching GoddessMaker 's videos and her seeing her beautiful pictures in her siggy's, that I began to have a new appreciation for the art of makeup and how and when it is applied.

I still prefer the natural look over makeup, I just feel free knowing that I can go without it I choose to; makeup is only an option.   However when I 'have' an occasion that calls for it, at least I will have a beautiful example to follow.  I'd love to take classes/tutorials from GoddessMaker.  

I hope my post make sense. I'm half asleep.     Bottomline I agree with you


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I can't watch, sis...I can't take anymore of this



I understand Precious Wavy.  I was smacking my computer screen in an attempt to punch him out.    He don't wanna' have a tussel with me   No,, no....


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 23, 2012)

Prudent1 said:


> Huh?! How is that walking in love or speaking the truth in love? Let me watch the YT vids then check back in eith you guys...
> 
> ETA:- Just watched the vidserplexed. He is saying some things that line up with the word and some that do not. I'd never heard of him or Lexi until this thread. This is one of the few times I have nothing to say. I thanked those I agree with upthread.



It wasn't nice at all.     Even though I don't approve of the other preacher's lifestyle (adultery, divorce, an out of wedlock child born to another woman while still married),  I still believe that Pastor Tony Smith went too far by sending him that type of package.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 23, 2012)

Sharpened said:


> Man's idea of God's righteousness takes glory away from the Father. To become set apart for His use is the reason we have the Holy Spirit connecting us to Him.
> 
> I hate to say this but most pastors, teachers, religions, etc. (intentional or not) keep people focused on self and the physical existence instead of helping people reach spiritual maturity to help spread the Evangel.





nicola.kirwan said:


> Yes.  Zeal and truth are not synonymous and having one does not mean you have the other.  Peter was called "the Zealot" way before He encountered Christ, so one's own fiery indignation does not justify itself.



Good Word from both of you...    Excellent knowledge


----------



## InVue (Jan 23, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Oh No....   He used the "N' word ------ in the Pulpit ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> I missed that.   But I did hear him use the offensive 'T' word for a woman's breast, which is so graphic and so unnecessary.
> 
> He's too abrasive and unrefined.



Yes, and he gets more abrasive too. I heard him use the N word in a couple of his messages on the website. It seems to me he uses the pulpit as an outlet to express his anger with society.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 23, 2012)

InVue said:


> Yes, and he gets more abrasive too. I heard him use the N word in a couple of his messages on the website. It seems to me he uses the pulpit as an outlet to express his anger with society.



Thanks InVue....  

May I share that I am angry and here's why.  First, it's no secret that most Churches have a population of more women than men.    It appears that this man has a large male following and they appear to 'admire' him.   Just by observing the men who stand beside him as his 'readers'; they appear to extremely loyal to him.

What discourages me and makes me angry is that he is misguiding these men who admire his delivery.   Instead of refining the men, he's defiling them with his character and delivery and his trumped up beliefs.   He's not teaching men to love and to treat women tenderly and to respect them.    These men are remaining 'hood' instead of being renewed with the mind of Christ and the heart of God our Father.    He's just reproducing more dominant, controlling, mean spirited little Tonys.       This is so unfair to the women who look to their husbands for love and tenderness.  

He is not a good leader with this disposition...   He's a bully.


----------



## InVue (Jan 24, 2012)

I agree.  He’s got this alpha male women keep silent thing going on.  I listened to several of his messages. What bothered me apart from the name-calling and unnecessary bashing is he spoke very little if at all about Christ and redemption. The entire message was condemnation and I didn’t feel any anointing. He was longwinded and rambled from topic to topic no flow. Amazingly, with the exception of calling Lexi boo, he spoke better and more sensible during the interview. 

My prayer is if his heart is pure, that God will give him wisdom.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 24, 2012)

InVue said:


> I agree.  He’s got this alpha male women keep silent thing going on.  I listened to several of his messages. What bothered me apart from the name-calling and unnecessary bashing is he spoke very little if at all about Christ and redemption. The entire message was condemnation and I didn’t feel any anointing. He was longwinded and rambled from topic to topic no flow. Amazingly, with the exception of calling Lexi boo, he spoke better and more sensible during the interview.
> 
> My prayer is if his heart is pure, that God will give him wisdom.



Amen   I pray for his heart as well.  

 @ calling Lexi boo than turning around and calling her a harlot with a weave...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jan 24, 2012)

He just dont preach the full Gospel. He preach alot of feelings and opinions and thats not right.....


Matthew 15V9
But in vain they do worship me, *teaching for doctrines the commandments of men. *


If you have an opinion about something, thats fine, we all do. But dont make it a law.

He was preaching against perms and relaxers, I'm like ..really? This is sin?
Saying stuff like women stink and we need to wash our "monkey behinds"

Lawwwdd, its just so much.....


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Jan 24, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> He just dont preach the full Gospel. He preach alot of feelings and opinions and thats not right.....
> 
> 
> Matthew 15V9
> ...


 

I agree with your post. How is he going to be a man of God and disrespect women? Um...no brother, you are in error.  He is arrogant and disrespectful. I don't care if he calls himself a pastor. Jesus said " You will know them by their fruit." We don't just receive from people though they have titles. Consider the whole counsel of God and be led by His Spirit.


----------



## InVue (Jan 24, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> He just dont preach the full Gospel. He preach alot of *feelings and opinions* and thats not right.....
> 
> 
> Matthew 15V9
> ...



 My mouth fell open when he said that...In one message he called black people darkies and bamboos. He was so animated I thought he was going to slip and curse.


----------



## InVue (Jan 24, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Amen   I pray for his heart as well.
> 
> @ calling Lexi boo than turning around and *calling her a harlot with a weave*...



I missed that part.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 24, 2012)

InVue said:


> I missed that part.



This was just after the interview with Lexi.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmTuBQB7VXU

This man is something else...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 24, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> He just dont preach the full Gospel. He preach alot of feelings and opinions and thats not right.....
> 
> 
> Matthew 15V9
> ...



What ????      

This man is too much.     

  @ 'monkey behind'


----------



## ktykaty (Jan 24, 2012)

I've watched the 3 videos, prayed on it, slept on it, prayed some more and finally I'm calm enough to comment. hopefully. 

1. The image of God this man is painting is disturbing and false. He is painting God as a misogynistic, unforgiving, micromanaging God, whereas God is loving, merciful, consider all human being as equal and free.

2. The doctrine of this church is unbalanced. Too much about women, not enough about Jesus, about the Holy Spirit or about God the Father. Christianity is not about women, what they can or cannot do. It's all about Jesus.

3. There's some truth in what he says and a lot of false/incorrect stuff and a lot of contradiction. How can you tell people that as Christian we need to be careful of what we say because we have the power to speak thing into realisation and then tell that so & so is going to hell ???

4. The way he speaks.  Where is the love ?? 

_*Love endures long and is patient and kind; love never is envious nor boils over with jealousy, is not boastful or vainglorious, does not display itself haughtily.
It is not conceited (arrogant and inflated with pride); it is not rude (unmannerly) and does not act unbecomingly. Love (God's love in us) does not insist on its own rights or its own way, for it is not self-seeking; it is not touchy or fretful or resentful; it takes no account of the evil done to it [it pays no attention to a suffered wrong].
It does not rejoice at injustice and unrighteousness, but rejoices when right and truth prevail.
Love bears up under anything and everything that comes, is ever ready to believe the best of every person, its hopes are fadeless under all circumstances, and it endures everything [without weakening].

1 Corinthians 13: 4-7 (Amplified Bible)*_


There 's more to say but I'll stop there. 
I pray that the Lord will reveal himself fully to this man and will teach him His way of teaching/preaching. I pray that God will give his congregation shepherds after His own heart, who will feed them with knowledge and understanding. In Jesus name. Amen.


----------



## NaturallySweet73 (Jan 27, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I was going to make a thread about him, but yea he's um ....well...umm....I don't agree with his style of teaching and doctrine...He calls the people of God, stupid and dumb... its ridiculous...



If you see some of his Youtube videos, he is extremely legalistic!!!  The women cant even wear perms and he is nasty to boot!  This dude.......


----------

